# setting up qmail inside a jail application.



## paulfrottawa (Jul 23, 2012)

It might be considered dirty I don't know

I followed these instructions first. 
http://logicsquad.net/freebsd/qmail-how-to.html#id2520555

but when I needed to 

```
Then run:

# makewhatis
```

/usr/share was read only. 

So this is how I got the job done.

```
/etc/rc.d/jail stop mail
umount /home/j/mail/s
umount /home/j/mail
```

Change /etc/fstab's line

```
from: /home/j/mroot   /home/j/mail   nullfs  ro  0   0
To: /home/j/mroot   /home/j/mail   nullfs  rw  0   0
```

Then just *mount -a*, start up the mail jail and re-enter

```
mount -a
```


```
/etc/rc.d/jail start mail

jexec 4 tcsh
```

After re entry go back to the usr/port and do the rest of the link specified.

Then go back to the host of the jails and change back the /etc/fstab file immediately. And restart mail again after doing a umount and mount specified above.


----------

